

Rhodecode - Setup and manage unlimited Git & Mercurial repositories with ease - ergo14
https://rhodecode.com/

======
sebastiank123
Oh, they even do Mercurial. I love hg, so we’ll see if they are cool.

~~~
jordigh
They started with hg, then added git (or GIT, as they call it).

------
hauschi
Looks like a private beta registration page is running

------
marcinkuzminski
I'm happy we're finally doing this !

~~~
hauschi
Wish you good luck!

------
warcode
On my own hardware?

~~~
jordigh
Sure, if you want!

[http://rhodecode.org](http://rhodecode.org)

But why not pay someone so that they can handle the hassle of setting things
up and babysit the server for you?

~~~
rhodecode
Exactly, that was the idea behind the hosted service :)

The inhouse-version of RhodeCode is already used in thousands of companies all
around the world but it still requires admin work, own servers and a deep
understanding of the topic.

The hosted service instead makes it so much easier to get up and running with
RhodeCode and opens RhodeCode to a broader audience.

